# Pruning starting to flower



## Maddmachinist (Jul 8, 2015)

My plant is starting to show signs of flower (pistils) I have about 4 or 5 main tops but I recently noticed a lot of side shoots growing out from below these tops a few nodes down . Do you think I pluck these out or them. I'm sure it's hard to say with no pics but if u have any comments it's appreciated


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 12, 2017)

leave em there make room for light and u have u some new bud fella lol remember every node and vine is a bud in progress. Here's how I use every dam node 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 19, 2017)

Let her grow and show


tcabs


----------



## buzzyman32 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

